# 1948 Henderson restore -in process-



## basementchoppers (Jan 7, 2011)

So there I was, an unsuspecting mountain bike guy that hadn't ridden any bike in many inches on the waistline, when I found an old pre-war girls bike that had a vintage kids seat for my son.  Just fell in love with the feel and look of the old iron, and have amassed enough bicycles and parts to make the wife wonder if I won the lottery.  Today I am restoring a 1948 Henderson straight-bar, and thought I would share.....
This is what she looked like when I found her.




I got NOS wald fenders and very high priced, very rare paint to match



Had to fix a locking hub I picked up, twice...



still working on lacing the S2 wheels, about 4 times now...



And have to sand blast the frame and chain guard again cause red bleeds through white, who would have thought?






I did however finish the springer tonight!


----------



## Xcelsior (Jan 8, 2011)

your steer tube or locking yoke is in backwards. key towards the outside. just so you know.  you can just turn it around. good luck on your resto.


----------



## basementchoppers (Jan 8, 2011)

yup, I realized that last night.  Doh!!!!!  Hopefully I will put the sprocket on the right side.......


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi nice bike what length are your bars in the before pics are those 28" steerhorns?


----------



## basementchoppers (Jan 9, 2011)

maybe.... where do I measure from? and I'll tell you!


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 9, 2011)

well from tip to tip of the out side end of the bars. or if the grip are on just from center to center, also what is the length of the red grips?
Those bars just look really long back. Just would like to know for my project.


----------



## basementchoppers (Jan 9, 2011)

30-1/4" center to center and 4-1/4" length of grips.  I can go to the bike shop I bought them and get you the grips, and maybe the bars if he has any more.....


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the offer to do that! But I'll wait, there is the cycle swap coming in a couple weeks in LA, I just happen to like the looks of yours. If all else fail I PM you.
keep on building!
Abe


----------



## basementchoppers (Feb 10, 2011)

OK Back to it....  Painted the chain guard and picked up a really nice tank from a CABE member.



Painted the frame (again)



Painted my Delta



And it's starting to look the part.....


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 10, 2011)

WOW looks great!


----------



## Talewinds (Feb 10, 2011)

Lookin' good! More more!


----------

